# Proper way to quit as a newbie?



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Stevenmbrown- I see you are in Hutch, I have a brother up there out of 278. So, you organized in a few weeks ago, and have decided to try something else. I would say if you were to drag up your con it wouldn't be a very big deal, you just recently started. I wouldn't tell them your going to work for buddy, that may not work out and you might want to give the Union another shot later. Two weeks notice is not necessary. Being tactful with your hall is. I wish you the best if luck on your career.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Do it sooner then later so your not waisting someone else's chance. Or stay in and prove you want to be union by working your butt off for it.


----------



## stevenmbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Yes that's exactly what I was thinking of. I don't want to mess anything up in the case that I might want to come back someday. Here's another question...

Do I talk to my contractor about this? It seems a little rude to just disappear from the job one day. How does that work out best? I would like to be respectful to them as well.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with the contractor but the hall, yes. The chances of you getting back on with that contractor if you were to come back are slim. Do give your foreman the heads up and when the date will be plenty in advance. You need to keep it good with the boys in the field.


----------



## stevenmbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

The guy I'm working for really is his own foreman I believe. He has 3 journeyman, 1 part-time engineer, 3 apprentices, 2 construction wiremen, and 2 just "laborers" I guess


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stevenmbrown said:


> This is my first post. I hope this topic won't upset people, but I'm posting because it is my pressing issue and I need some advice. I started as a CW just a few weeks ago. The job is awesome. I love the hard work and learning new aspects of the trade (I had a little prior knowledge/experience in a previous job).
> 
> Anyway I'll cut to the chase...
> 
> ...


If the job you have now is steady and you enjoy going there, then DO NOT QUIT.

Friendship and business does not mix well, you will learn that lesson the hard way if you jump ship now.

Stay there and learn all you can about the electrical trade.

Welcome to ET


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree with Harry


----------



## Classic_Toby (Mar 18, 2014)

If you have only been in a few weeks, you probably have not been sworn in. I thought if you are not sworn in, you can leave no problems? I could be wrong?
I do agree with Harry, it will strain your friendship. Also you will do his business more of a service by learning from others and going in a few years, or when your current job is over.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

If you ever want to attempt to get back into the union, talk to your union rep.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Friendship and business does not mix well, you will learn that lesson the hard way if you jump ship now.


Not always but more often than not. I have had some very successful business relationships in this trade with 2 different friends. That said, i have herd some real horror stories.


----------



## stevenmbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

Classic_Toby said:


> If you have only been in a few weeks, you probably have not been sworn in.


No I haven't been sworn in yet, so I figured it was a good time to get out. Also before I take up a spot in the apprentice program. My friend only employs himself and his brother, but they are way backed up with jobs and are starting to quickly expand. Also I have serious doubts that my family will be camped here in hutchinson, or kansas for that matter, for the next 5 years, so I want to do something where I can still progress fairly quickly in the electrical trade and be able to move in the next 3 years if needed.


----------



## stevenmbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

I talked to my contractor about this yesterday, and everything went really well. He said that he has been pleased with my work, is sad to see me go, and that he would love to have me back in the future. I told him that I would be happy to put in 2 more weeks of hard work for him. I have yet to talk to the union rep.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

To be blunt, your employer would not give you 2 weeks notice of a layoff... But talk to the union rep...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

stevenmbrown said:


> This is my first post. I hope this topic won't upset people, but I'm posting because it is my pressing issue and I need some advice. I started as a CW just a few weeks ago. The job is awesome. I love the hard work and learning new aspects of the trade (I had a little prior knowledge/experience in a previous job).
> 
> Anyway I'll cut to the chase...
> 
> ...


Do not quit the UNION job. If you are presently working and a friend of yours wants you to QUIT for him/her, then you must be either a "good enough" worker that he/she wants to use you to make him/her more money... or they don't have your best interest at heart. Get the union experience...work hard...give yourself a break...don't work for "fun with a friend", work for a good career.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> Do not quit the UNION job. If you are presently working and a friend of yours wants you to QUIT for him/her, then you must be either a "good enough" worker that he/she wants to use you to make him/her more money... or they don't have your best interest at heart. Get the union experience...work hard...give yourself a break...don't work for "fun with a friend", work for a good career.


Do what you think is the right thing to do. BUT... a few hundred words of advice... I have been full time in the trade for 14years, and worked with my Grampa for 11 years before that as a kid. In no way, shape, or form would I leave an opportunity like the one you had presented. Where I am from, that union apprenticeship is gold. I tried every angle I could during my non-union apprenticeship to go union, no luck. After 5years licensed working non-union, I had a chance to go in. But my financial issues prevented me from joining at an apprentice rate. Point being, you may see good decent work with your friend now. 5 years from now, will he be in business? Will you still be friends? Is he paying for you to get your schooling done? When you get your license, will you make as much as a union journeyman? Push comes to shove, don't be too short sighted to see the long term (stability, benefits, retirement, pay rate, etc) There's a lot more riding on your shoulders at 35 than 25, make sure your choices at 25 don't screw those depending on you at 35. The choice is yours, just be smart enough to weigh the options. I was too short sighted at 25, now I'm almost out of the hole at 33. It's not a fun uphill climb, but it's my life. Thankfully, I just jumped on my opportunity when I did, and landed my dream job. I start in less than two weeks! Life is good, the world is a beautiful place, don't be too blind to see the big picture. Good luck with whichever road you choose.


----------



## themandude (Dec 8, 2012)

Friends and business often don't mix. Theres tons of guys willing to kill to get into a union apprenticeship and you want to give it up to work some new non union job?

I can't imagine the benefits or wages would be better with your friend, especially a few years down the line when youre a jman.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

themandude said:


> Friends and business often don't mix. Theres tons of guys willing to kill to get into a union apprenticeship and you want to give it up to work some new non union job?
> 
> I can't imagine the benefits or wages would be better with your friend, especially a few years down the line when youre a jman.


Journeyman and above is usually where the pay difference really shines. Some open shops pay the same or sometimes better, but not often. I can tell you this, I don't know any open shops around here who would pay me the same as union foreman pay. 

Depending on where you are in the county, you should seriously reconsider what you're planning on doing. Don't forget to weigh the benefits in as well. You've gotta do what's best for you, but look at the big picture not just the now.


----------



## fowledup (Mar 27, 2011)

Probably too late but.... a couple red flags for me and should be for you.
1. Two brothers and a good friend seldom workout. When things go bad you will lose- you aren't blood. I know what your thinking "their not like that!" "Were too good of friends for that to happen!"- Yeah right, seen it way too many times. If you value them as friends then remain their friend not their employee.

2. You said you are going to be their apprentice. At a two man shop there is no apprenticeship, what kind of schooling can they provide you? You will learn how to remove and replace, but won't understand what and why your removing and replacing. Why would you give up the best schooling available in our trade for OJT running rope? Not trying to bag on you but everyone is right, getting in our local as an apprentice takes years.

Once you've completed your apprenticeship you well have a knowledge base and skill set that makes you far more employable and valuable then what your friends can offer. If you like what your doing now you haven't seen nothing yet, there are avenues and opportunities in our field you've never heard of and probably won't if you get stuck down the path your about to take. Five years is a blink! Have your friend talk with your BA, sign em up then you can have your cake and eat it too, and when the shtf you'll still have a career and a job!

In all seriousness, best of luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Have you considered this:


----------

